# Which dimensions would you choose



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

If you had the choice, would you use a 24"x13"(w)x13"(h) or 
24"x17"(w)x10"(h) 

They roughly have same water volume. Would one be better suited for shrimps or is it all about aesthetics at these sizes?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I would pick 24"x17"(w)x10"(h) for the larger area of tank bottom. Shrimps don't need deeper water and shallow water means less light requirement too. One problem though is that with 17" W, one light may not be enough to light up the entire bottom area but that normally isn't an issue for me. I think shrimps don't mind some shaded area to chill.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking as well. Thanks for confirming


----------

